# Estação Meteorológica em Penela



## DaniFR (10 Dez 2016 às 22:18)

Hoje reparei nesta estação meteorológica instalada no interior do Castelo de Penela. 


















A estação tem pluviómetro e anemómetro, mas a instalação não é grande coisa, o anemómetro está muito baixo e a muralha torna-se um obstáculo ao vento de Leste. 

Alguém sabe a que entidade pertence?


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Dez 2016 às 22:33)

DaniFR disse:


> Hoje reparei nesta estação meteorológica instalada no interior do Castelo de Penela.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boas,

Pertence à rede SNIRH.
Por aquilo que vi no site está off.


----------



## DaniFR (10 Dez 2016 às 23:33)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Pertence à rede SNIRH.
> Por aquilo que vi no site está off.


Obrigado pela informação.
É pena a maioria das estações dessa rede estarem desactivadas. Se disponibilizassem os dados de precipitação já era muito bom.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Dez 2016 às 11:10)

DaniFR disse:


> Obrigado pela informação.
> É pena a maioria das estações dessa rede estarem desactivadas. Se disponibilizassem os dados de precipitação já era muito bom.



Verdade, ainda por cima é/era uma rede com centenas e centenas de estações, enfim.
Há uma aqui perto de casa, na serra, praticamente desde de Julho que deixou de mandar dados, muito mau.


----------

